# BLM trainer incentive



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not a TIP trainer, but I would think if you were in it for financial reasons you are in it for the wrong reasons. You could have the horse for up to 90 days - or more - and you may make $700. Less if you go over 90 days before getting the horse gentled and finding an adopter according to the mustang foundation website. 

During that time all the feed, farrier, and any possible vet bills are yours. So that really could take a big bite out of any potential profit. That $700 wouldn't cover a typical boarding fee let alone a typical professional trainer's monthly training fee - let alone 90 days. And when someone says well its "ONLY" gentling them (not that you have said it, but I have heard it recently) - it makes me cringe. Doing that right and laying the right foundation can be the most important part of that horse's whole future. 

Now if you love mustangs and you are more interested in making sure they have a great start and find good homes - then this is an excellent program if you have the knowledge to do it. 

To get more information and get a better understanding of what it involves and what it is like - you might want to contact one of the current TIP trainers and ask them questions directly? I know my mustang's TIP trainer is on here now so maybe she will stop by and give her feedback as well.


----------



## LauraKate (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea, I kind of figured it wouldn't make sense financially, horses don't tend to. But that's more of a Dad thing. He's not big into spending money, and I've always wanted to try gentling a mustang, so, why not try? But he's already said that any kind of "incentive" the government has is not likely to be profitable.

I still think it's a great idea, though, and valuable experience!

Anyway, as for the training, it wouldn't be "just gentling" if I could help it. It's so much easier to train a horse that trusts you! Although, I don't really know how a mustang differs from a domesticated colt. The 2 colts I have trained to ride were handled in foalhood, then put to pasture. it took several weeks to teach them to lead, pick up there feet, saddle, and mount. Actually, I only put the first rides on one of them. Very quiet boy. (Tried to scratch his nose with his back hoof the first time I was on him!) The rest of the work I did by myself. I think I did pretty well for a beginning trainer. I also "trained" my horse Dusty to ride, but he has such a lazy temperament that he hardly thinks bucking is worth the trouble, so he barely counts. I expect a mustang would be a bit more active!

That said, I know I am not really qualified to train a horse in the saddle. not for other people, anyway. Although, if I thought the horse was ready, I might sneak a ride... Hey, you have to start somewhere!  just kidding!


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

LauraKate said:


> But he's already said that any kind of "incentive" the government has is not likely to be profitable.


I would generally agree with your Dad's opinion about the government's incentive, but the TIP program isn't actually a government program. It is Mustang Heritage Foundation program. They do work with the BLM to find homes for the Mustangs, but they are not actually part of the BLM.


----------



## walkwavy (Mar 21, 2012)

We have / had many horses from the wild - currently 6. First you must meet the fencing requirements, etc from the BLM. Must pick up the horse with a stock trailer - not a horse trailer. 

These horses do not trust people and their only exposure to people have been bad. Chased, penned, shots, branded, etc. 

It may take you a month or more to gain the trust of the horse. Once you get it gentled - YOU must find someone to take the horse - then you get the $700.

If everything goes as planned, you get one hell of a nice horse and only cost you a few hundred dollars.


----------

